# is the tall guy stronger?



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

what does everyone think about the length of the limbs in relation to the amount of weight one can lift.let me explain,say for example you have two people of the same weight and roughly the same age the one is taller than the other and his arms and legs are longer.

now these two people can lift the same amount of weight as each other but the taller guy has to move the same weight over a longer distance,

would it be right to say the taller guy is stronger?

i personaly think it would be right to say that, but i know some people disagree.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

thats a really good question

my first reaction to this would be to say if i saw 2 people lifting the same weight then they were equaly as strong as each other

but if you look at it mechanicaly then if two machines were lifting the same weight but one had to lift it higher than the other then that machine would need to be more powerfull than the other to do it

or scientificaly it would be Force = gravity (9.81newtons) X mass (weight lifted) X length (height of lift in meters)

which would tell you that more force was used to rais the weight higher

i think the transposition is right on that formular could be wrong my mind has gone numb :?

Sam 8)


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2004)

if they were the same build though the taller guy would be heavier so his power to weight ratio would be lower.

For example two guys can lift say 200lbs, same build, but the taller guy weighs say 15 stone and the short guy weighs say 12 stone.

The taller guy is lifting less than his total body weight although he as to lift it further.

But the shorter guys is lifting a couple of stone more than he weighs.

In a weightlifting comp the shorter guy wins because hes lighter.

At the end of the day its swings and roundabouts.

The only way the taller man would be stronger is if was the same weight or lighter than the short guy.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

nature has a way of balanceing these things out, the taller guy does have a mechanical disadvantage bit then he will heve naturally larger muscles to compensate for this so id say the two guys were equally strong


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

Im 6 ft 2 and 12 half stone and 12 half stone isnt a bad weight really for a 21 year old, but as im so tall if i want to look and be considered well built ive got to get to over 15 stone at least really which is a big ask for me, but a smaller guy of say 5 ft 9 12 half stone would make him look quite solid but im probably still considered skinny.So ,most of the time i wish i was shorter 5 ft 11 would of been nice, the only good thing at bieng tall is you never need to ask people for help to reach for the stuff on the top shelf, very rarely do i see a man over 6ft look well built.My ex boxing trainer said people with longer arms can dish out harder punches but i dont know how he came up with that conclusion and i didnt ask does anyone know?.SHORT IS THE NEW TALL


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

in reply to your question divie i think the boxer with longer arms has a harder punch because his fist travels a further distance and as its traveling its picking up momentum so by the time it hits its target its got more power behind it.im not a dr of physics or anything thats just my theory.

as far as my question is concerned i think garry is right now i look at it from that angle,nature does have a way of balancing things out.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

in reply to your question divie i think the boxer with longer arms has a harder punch because his fist travels a further distance and as its traveling its picking up momentum so by the time it hits its target its got more power behind it.im not a dr of physics or anything thats just my theory.

as far as my question is concerned i think garry is right now i look at it from that angle,nature does have a way of balancing things out.


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2004)

Power of a punch is generated by knowing how to put the entire strength of your body into your hand.

Tyson was a power puncher but quite short for a heavyweight.

Taller men have the advantage in boxing because of there reach there jabs do indeed carry more power cause they travel further imo, but if a short guy who is strong gets within that reach then the advantage is lost, but to do this the short guy has got to take a few.

People think I'm heavier than I am because of my height at 13 stone and 5ft 5in tall I look pretty big and guys who are over 6ft 2in and 15 stone actually look smaller than me in the gym.

But I still think a tall guy carries there weight better If I had a pound for everyone who saw me in a pair of tracksuit trousers and a baggy top and thought I was just a bit of a fat bastard I wouldn't need to work!

There always shocked when I take my top off and see that its not fat thats hiding under there.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

i was always told to punch through your oponent so i guess it may have something to do with that

if you think a short arm that only just makes contact wouldn't be as devestating and a longarm that still traveled 12 inches once it made contact


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

Oh i agree that bieng tall is definatly an advantage in boxing, my first sparring partner was 5ft8 and he just couldnt connect as i was always out of his target zone but he was still in my target zone so i just picked him of whenever he tried to close in, we go seperated quite soon.However my oldman is 5ft 10 a fair bit shorter than me but he just keeps his chin down and comes at me and i dont like it as i like to fight at my distance because thats what im used to.To be a good short boxer i think youve got to be very brave and have a good chin coz like deadpool said your gonna get smacked before you get a punch in the shorter guy has to think more in the ring.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

id say comeing from me being 17 and 6ft 5 its quite hard to go heavy at my height but i am benching 100kg free weight soo it aint too bad


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

ok, so if i may interject my two cents, while the taller person has longer muscles the shorter persons muscles can grow thicker overall as they arent as long. so thicker muscles would be stronger. look at it like this for a minute, a powerlifter grows very thick muscles while a swimmer grows longer muscles. both require lots of physical strength but which would be stronger. or with boxing, tyson was good because he had short arms that were like tree trunks, he hit hard, really hard. lennox lewis, not the longest arms either, very hard hitter. but now look at muhammed ali, he had long arms and when he boxed it was one distance punch after the next. he also wore down his opponents. now im not saying that he was a light hitter, but he used distance and speed because he knew that against guys like foreman he wouldnt make it if they got close. and the next time someone comes at you with their chin tucked use an upper cut or a good solid jab to the forehead should be enough to lift their head. i used to take boxing lessons from a guy my mom worked with who was an amateur boxer for years. guy had knuckles that looker like leather. he always told me that i didnt have arms for power punches so i learned to jab a lot and lure people in for some good solid connections. bruce lee however was very small but he could do what he called the 6 inch punch. he could stand with the tips of his fingers against a board or block, whatever he felt like destroying really, and all you saw was his hand close and his body twist and whatever was in front of it get destroyed. but that was because he knew how to put his entire body into a punch.


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2004)

You don't want to go jabbing guys in the forehead its one of the hardest parts of the body, you might be ok with gloves on but try that barefist your asking to break your hand.

Why do you think headbutts are so effective....


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

ok, i was talking in the ring, in a street fight, you come at me with your head downim going to wait till youre close enough and then ruin yur life.

*edited by garry*

exactly i do fear for your mental state what were you thinking posting this stuff.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

> lennox lewis, not the longest arms either, very hard hitter.


i heard lenox was 6'7" and 18stone is this true?

i saw a video of lee doing the 1" punch thing it looked like his whole body snaped, and the guy went flying. somthing to do with his inner chi he said


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

watching it in slow motion he actually starts the punch at the hipstwisting into it and then following with the rest of his body. its amazing how good he was. he actually had to slow down for the cameras, nowadays they speed the film up to make the stars look fast. his one thumb pushups were pretty cool too.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

violence shud only be used as a last resort in any situation but if you come up againt a boxer get them on the floor they cant box on there back.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

> if you come up againt a boxer get them on the floor they cant box on there back.


sound advice, no one can beat a grapler


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

it has been brought to my attention that my post on fighting was too brutal. i just wanted to say that i am a pacifist by nature. i do not like conflict and it takes a bigger man to walk away, but from experience i know there are some situations you will not be able to walk away from. in this case i believe in using whatever means necessary to ensure my personal safety. so please, dont go out tearing off ears and breaking knees randomly. i assumed that readers would be intelligent enough to know this but apparently there are folks who have less faith than i do.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

> so please, dont go out tearing off ears and breaking knees randomly


lucky i checked me mesasages before i went out! guess its just another night in front of the telly for me then


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

its nothing to do with haveing faith in the guys on this forum the only one who even mentioned or described various ways of cripleing or disfigureing someone for life was you. we dont need and education in tareing off peoples ears or any other methods of "ruining someones life" to use your phrase. any one who behaves in this way is an idiot full stop.

i have faith in all the members of this forum as intelligent guys, its my faithin you thats dodgy now.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

gee garry, i thought you wanted to keep it betwixt us, but since you want to put everything on shout then here it is. my one post is no more dangerous than the numerous posts on here with regards to steroid use. its about judgement, im assuming everyone reading this knows that those are extreme measures to be taken in extreme cases. in shaking your righteous finger of indignation at me for letting people know these things youre putting on a double standard. knowing how to defend yourself is wrong but using drugs is not? you know, if someone is trying to do me harm, im going to do everything in my power to make that not happen, if that means crippling someone then yeah, i'd do it. if that makes me sick then you know what, youre stupid. what would you do? sit there and ask them nicely not to hurt you? bleed menacingly at them? ive already posted in the very same thread that violence is not the way. move on.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

in the post i edited you went from boxing to street fighting as in outside the pub on a friday night and went on to describe how you would rip there bottom lip off, break there knees tear there ear off and there were 2 or 3 other similarly nice actions you mentioned with descriptions of how to do it. there was no mention of being backed into a corner fighting for your life just a street fight.

you really belive using steroids is equivelent to any of the stuff you posted because i dont see how sticking yourself with a needle compares to disableing and disfigureing a guy for life, i guess thats americans for ye.

as for me being stupid your entitled to you opinion.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

ok, you can have your opinions of me but dont bring my country into this. i dont sit here and say s**t like "all you limey pricks are sniveling pussies with bad teeth". you have a problem with me, fine, but dont stereotype americans, yeah, we play big brother to the world but i dont think anyone complained when we helped out in wwi, wwii, korea...so back the f**k off america and keep this between us. you were stating that my information in the wrong hands is dangerous, true, but so is gear, and a vehicle, and guns, the list goes on and on. you know, i hadnt noticed the name of the site changing to garrys bb forum. can we just back off this issue now? youve edited the post, youve protected the impressionable minds, job done.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

your country has more violent crime, gun deaths, and people gunning down school kids than any where in the world excluding war zones.

and thanks for the help in the wars but it would be nice if less of the british guys were killed by "friendly fire" incidents.

i give my opinion like anyone else that dosent mean i think its my forum.

i would have a problem with anyone that thinks extreme violence is ok.


----------

